# verschiedene Teile einer Datenbanktabelle



## Sascha Laurent (8. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade am überlegen, wie man folgendes am effizientesten löst bzw. ob dieses mit Hibernate auch machbar ist.

Ich habe eine Personen-Tabelle:

name
vorname
strasse
postleitzahl
ort
land

Diese Tabelle könnte jetzt aber auch wie folgt aussehen:

name
adressenzeile 1
adressenzeile 2
adressenzeile 3
plz
ort
land

Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, daß man eine Datentabelle als "partielle Datentabelle" aufbauen kann, wo dieses möglich ist. Stimmt das? Und wäre dieses dann noch performant?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Nov 2009)

falls es eine Aussage hat: die google-Suche nach 'partielle Datentabelle' führt im ersten Link auf dieses Thema,
ansonsten ist das anscheinend kein Fachbegriff

eine richtige Frage kann ich auch kaum erkennen, 
man kann bei Hibernate-Mappings einzelne Attribute der DB-Klassen ignorieren, richtig,
beim Lesen stört das sowieso nicht,
Einfügen geht auch, wenn die restlichen Spalten null-Werte erlauben, sonst gibts SQL-Exceptions


----------



## Mr.Radar (10. Nov 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht, ob du das meinst, aber such mal nach Datenbank - Normalformen. (hat jetzt aber mit hibernate und java nix zu tun)


----------



## MrWhite (10. Nov 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob du das meinst, aber in Datawarehouses benutzt man oft (vertikales oder horizontales) Partitioning, um die Performanz zu steigern. Dabei werden unterschiedliche Teile der Tabelle, z.B. bestimmte Spalten oder Reihen in anderen Bereichen der Festplatte gelagert um schnellere Zugriffszeiten zu ermöglichen und kleinere Blöcke durchsuchen zu müssen. 

Sowas kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn du die falschen Queries darauf absetzt. In deinem Fall ist das eh nicht notwendig, denke ich. Wieviele Millionen Records hast du denn?


----------

